# Model Year Identifier?



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

Does anyone know how to figure out the model year of an Outback by looking at the VIN number? I'm guessing that it is the 10 character place. We're looking at a 2005 model 29FBHS and the only 5 in the VIN is in the 10 place.

I just want to be sure as the only main difference is that the 05 model comes with a 15,000 BTU AC unit instead of the 13,500 BTU (with the comfort package).

Thanks!


----------



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

Perhaps some members could look at the 10th place of their VIN # and see if that number is the same as their model year?


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

We have a 2005 23RS, the 10th digit in the vin is a 5. I don't know what if any other difference there are. We ordered ours the begining of March and it didn't come off line until May 14th. When it arrived at the dealer we found out it was an '05 instead of an '04. We were told anything off line after May 11th was an '05.(Don't know if that is really true)

Renee'


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

2004 26RS (built in 2003)

10 digit is a 4. Hope that helps.


----------



## Aquaduct (May 30, 2004)

Yep. 10th digit which is the first digit of the vehicle idetifier section. The rest of the sections identify manufacturer and option related stuff.

Here's a link to a decoder:

VIN Year Decoder


----------



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

Great! Thanks for all the replies. I feel much better.


----------

